# Pompano using Whiting rigs



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

What do youall think of this rig for Pompano? I mainly target Whiting but want to start catching some Pomps as by-catch. Are these number 6 hooks too small? They are not circle hooks, but I dont
intend on setting my rod in a holder and leaving it there. Part of the fun for me is holding the rod and feeling the hit so I will be holding the rod and can set the hook when I feel the pull. 
Will this approach work for Pompano or will I pull the hook out of their mouths? I like u sing number 6 hooks for Whiting because of their very small mouths. Also, are the floats ok or are beads better?
Dont you need to keep the hooks out of the mud, away from crabs and in view of the fish? If you have another rig in mind that would be great for Whiting but also acceptable for Pomps, let me know.


http://www.strike-zonefishing.com/rigs/sea-striker-spot-kingfish-rig-ssskf/096337105433-p-4431.html


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

I would suggest using a #2 kale style hook if you don't want to use circle hooks. They will still catch the whiting, but give you a better chance of hooking pompano. The floats are good too, or beads. You can try both. The pompano will pretty much set the hooks themselves, as they will stike on the run. They may swim right at you so keep reeling , faster if it goes slack. Be sure to get out as far as you can too for a better chance, sometimes the pompano are right on the sandbars at high tide. Good luck.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I never thought there were many fish in the roughed up water on the bars. Ive always fished the piers and fished the deeper water between the bars. So, you are saying to fish the bars where the
water is breaking? Isnt it much harder to hold bottom there?


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh yes, the rough water is great for the good fish. You should check out the link in the next thread down, fleaficker has a link there for the Florida surfishing site. Check it out, you will learn a lot there about fishing the Florida beaches. Also info on equipment, rigs, line , ect.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

For whiting I would use a river rig. IMO I would spike the rod and use circles. If you want to "feel the hit" I would target something that hits a little harder than a whiting unless you are using an ultralight outfit. Reeling in a whiting is like reeling in a wet sock most of the time, they make one very short initial run then usually give up. Not very fun, even on light surf rods. Just my 2c.


----------



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

I caught some nice sea mullet aka whiting at Hatteras last Oct. They hit sand fleas like a red drum and pulled pretty good.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Even croaker can put up a decent fight when they get some size to them.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Get a couple of river rigs and use sand fleas, fresh shrimp and fishbites. Chunk it out into the suds and catch fish. 


But you can catch a nice pompano on a shiny gold hook with a straw on it jigged up and down...


----------

